# Liquid Fertilizer Plan



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey, I posted this in the warm season forum but since i have cold season grass its probably best if i put it out here also.

I am trying to think of a liquid fertilizer combination that also adds some additional nutrition to my soil. I have a 31 gallon tow behind spreader and plan to do the fertilization every 3 weeks or so.

0.24lb of N/M through soluble urea

3lb of Feature for the iron (10% iron from 3 LBS for 32.5M lawn means 0.01lb per M). Perhaps this is too low? Is there another product i should use?

0.1 lb/M through greenway biotech (0-0-53 55 lbs bag spread out over 9 sessions for a 32.5M lawn)


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> 3lb of Feature for the iron (10% iron from 3 LBS for 32.5M lawn means 0.01lb per M). Perhaps this is too low? Is there another product i should use?


I don't have specific experience with much liquid fertilization, I just thought I would bring this up. If you have done a soil test and determined that your pH is not high, using Iron Sulfate will be cheaper than Feature. Not only is it a little cheaper per pound, it is also 20% iron instead of 10% iron. It's not chelated and doesn't have some of the other ingredients in Feature (Mg and Mn).


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> 0.1 lb/M through greenway biotech (0-0-53 55 lbs bag spread out over 9 sessions for a 32.5M lawn)


Also, possibly I am missing something special about that particular product, but it sounds like it is a little expensive in my opinion.

This product will ship to me for $75 whereas it sounds like the greenway biotech was $140 without even looking into whether shipping was included.

https://www.seedworldusa.com/produc...ranular-fertilizer-50-lbs?variant=28796490129

Kelp4Less can also do a 50lbs bag for $110, so that is about the most I would personally pay (I normally consider them a little on the high side for most things). I am guessing it could even be found for $40ish locally.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > 0.1 lb/M through greenway biotech (0-0-53 55 lbs bag spread out over 9 sessions for a 32.5M lawn)
> ...


I dont know if the one you listed is soluble in water?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > 3lb of Feature for the iron (10% iron from 3 LBS for 32.5M lawn means 0.01lb per M). Perhaps this is too low? Is there another product i should use?
> ...


Maybe i read wrong, but does it stain your sprayer etc horribly?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Belgianbillie said:
> ...


The label says 12.4g (.44oz) in 100cm3 (which is like 3.4 oz) in water at 20C. Would be nice if we could compare that to some other options. I was under the impression that potassium sulfate was soluble in water (no matter what). But a) I could be wrong and b) there could be different levels of purities. Screening is pretty easy (and what I do, dump from one container to another through a fine kitchen strainer) on small lawns if it is a purity issue. But would honestly be frustrating on larger lawns, so I get it.


----------



## LEE (Jun 12, 2019)

Potassium sulfate is soluble but only up to 120g per liter of water. Higher than that and you'll have a bunch of precipitate sitting at the bottom of your tank. Doing the math, your rate with your size tank will be fine.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Belgianbillie said:
> ...


It has not stained my small backpack sprayer after multiple uses. It can stain things that you may hit with overspray (sidewalks, driveway, fence, etc.). It hasn't been a problem for me but I am guessing a backpack sprayer is easier to control then a pull behind in terms of precision.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would start off with a lower N/M. You may end up smoking your turf with that high of a rate. I also assume you are going to spray the entire 32.5M with the 31 gallon sprayer, so you're a bit low on carrier as well. High rate + low carrier - irrigation = crispy turf.


----------

